# ellaRoo Mei Tei VS. BabyHawk



## matttara (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me the basic differences between the EllaRoo Mei Tei and the BabyHawk carriers? It looks to me Babyhawk simply offers more fabric choices? I am thinking of purchasing one of these carriers as well as an EllaRoo wraparound. I am hoping the first carrier will tide me over while I learn to use the wrap - I am a COMPLETE novice and not very good at things like that







This is for my 3 week old daughter and possibly my 3 year old son.

Thanks!
Tara


----------



## buglette (Feb 8, 2005)

IMO, the EllaRoo and the babyHawk are similar in size. The ERMT is a bit lighter weight, less shoulder padding, but very nice. I happen to really love babyHawks, and yes, Robyn has the best fabric selection ever. I am not sure, but the straps might be angled differently? It really comes down to personal preference. The EllaRoo wraps are really nice, too, and really not that hard to learn. Good luck!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Personally I would go for the Babyhawk XT or another large-bodied carrier like a Kozy over the Ellaroo, which is a short-bodied carrier. You can always roll the bottom on a large carrier to make it shorter, but with a short carrier it's hard to snug up the baby or bigger kid esp. when they fall asleep and start doing that head-bob thing.

I have a BHXT and love it but if I could have only one MT it would be a Kozy - I find it supports baby's head better when asleep. (Or when baby has no head control still.)

Also, on the wraps, I don't think an Ellaroo is necessarily the best one to learn with. It's not really soft or stretchy and it's easy to get pressure points. My first wrap was an Ellaroo and I gave up on wrapping for a long time because I thought I just couldn't do it. I just got a GypsyMama Bali Baby Stretch and it's so much softer, and easier to use! It gave me the courage to get back into the wrapping world and I now also have a Storch that I think is great, too.

A lot of people do like the Ellaroo wraps, esp. in summer, but it wouldn't be my first choice as a starter wrap.


----------



## inchwormz (May 26, 2005)

We *love* our BH. I've tried both, and they really are quite similar. I think it just comes down to which print/fabric selection you prefer, as their differences are few and far between.


----------

